# meet in Dundee!



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey we should arrange the meet after the Hillington one in Dundee...that way we can get tips off Dave! plus my home is there altho im at uni in glasgow so easy commute!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm up for it...Providing it's after 7...Takes an hour to get from Scaberdeen to Scumdee.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I'm sure we (me and Dave) would be up for that and may have the venue for it aswell, I'll let you know when I talk to Dave later on today.....hopefully :thumb:

Bryan

PS Ali when you say after 7 I take by that you mean after 7am yeah?


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

home town...suits me! lol


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

In the following link you'll see the venue we could use as mentioned above: -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78936

Bryan


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Depending on dates I may make an appearance


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

hey all sounds good! glad the meet is on the go. maybe we can do it in like 2 weeks time?will need to see the availability of the venue- looks goood tho! anyone here going to the hillington meet btw?


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Im up for this anyone picked a date ??


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Gstraw said:


> hey all sounds good! glad the meet is on the go. maybe we can do it in like 2 weeks time?will need to see the availability of the venue- looks goood tho! anyone here going to the hillington meet btw?


*At the moment the only dates that are out for the venue, and that assumes our unit is where it will be, are the 3rd, 4th & 5th August*



BioHzrd said:


> Im up for this anyone picked a date ??


*When DaveKG gets back from Slough which will be next Monday he's going to be starting a new thread with all the details, dates, times etc.......course that doesn't mean that we can't start a thread now.......as soon as a date is agreed the unit will be set aside for that day * :thumb:

Bryan

PS Dave will have internet access tomorrow so he may well start that thread then and we'll get it arranged ASAP.


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Ok cool well off for two week next week so any day really suits me..


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

BioHzrd said:


> Ok cool well off for two week next week so any day really suits me..


Get to the Glasgow meet on Sunday :buffer:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76735


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Would but im away to Alton Towers this weekend :thumb:



jamiec said:


> Get to the Glasgow meet on Sunday :buffer:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76735


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

jamiec said:


> Get to the Glasgow meet on Sunday :buffer:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76735


And as Dave says in the thread we'll be in Slough.

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

We may aswell start a list.....date to be confimed: -

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd

Details and directions to follow, it's VERY easy to find though :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine
10. John (JJ)


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine
10. John (JJ)
11. jamiec (date depending)

Bryan, above comment was for Bio. Shoulda quoted. Remembered you guys will be having more fun down south :buffer:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

1. Gstraw

3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine
10. John (JJ)
11. jamiec (date depending)

I'm out. not in glasgow that weekend.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Ali said:


> I'm out. not in glasgow that weekend.


Has a date ben confirmed?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gstraw said:


> Has a date ben confirmed?


For Dundee, not that we are aware of...

I'll get to it once the wax test is complete.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Oops. Clearly meant to post that in the glasgow thread.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok so what / when / how / if / who / where!!??

:lol:

August sometime for me please!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Ok so what / when / how / if / who / where!!??
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol: I'm only back 5 mins 

I'll organise something very soon, wheels are in motion :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Updated to take account of Ali :thumb:

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine
10. John (JJ)
11. jamiec (date depending)
12. Alan W (Subject to date, work permitting etc)
13. DaveKG


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine
10. John (JJ)
11. jamiec (date depending)
12. Alan W (Subject to date, work permitting etc)


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine
10. John (JJ)
11. jamiec (date depending)
12. Alan W (Subject to date, work permitting etc)
13. DaveKG
14. mazda7


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Gstraw
2. Ali
3. blr123
4. rr dave
5. cheechy (depending on dates)
6. BioHzrd
7. johnbuck
8. German Taxi
9. Swiftshine
10. John (JJ)
11. jamiec (date depending)
12. Alan W (Subject to date, work permitting etc)
13. DaveKG
14. mazda7
15. Glasgow_Gio ( Subject to Dave KG doing a full correction on me motaa!:lol


----------

